# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Top 10 website tốt nhất để tìm bạn nước ngoài học tiếng Anh và trao đổi ngôn ngữ

## Thuy_KTHN

Không chỉ là học tiếng Anh mà còn rất nhiều thứ tiếng khác.


*Languge Exchange là phương pháp học ngoại ngữ theo hình thức trao đổi ngôn ngữ, nghĩa là hai người sẽ cùng dạy thứ tiếng mình thành thạo nhất cho nhau. 10 website này là lựa chọn tuyệt vời nếu bạn muốn tiếp cận với người bản địa để học ngôn ngữ mới theo phương pháp này.*

Nghe và nói là hai kỹ năng quan trọng nhất giúp chúng ta kết nối trực tiếp với mọi người trên toàn thế giới. Tuy nhiên, để có thể gặp gỡ người nước ngoài, trò chuyện một cách tự nhiên với họ và có môi trường thực sự để rèn luyện là điều không hề dễ dàng với nhiều người. Chính vì lý do này mà học ngoại ngữ theo phương pháp *Language Exchange* đang dần trở thành sự lựa chọn lý tưởng của không ít người học ngôn ngữ.



Language Exchange đúng với những gì mà nó mô tả: *Trao đổi ngôn ngữ.* Chẳng hạn, bạn là người Việt sẽ dạy tiếng Việt cho một người Mỹ và họ sẽ dạy lại bạn tiếng Anh; bạn dạy tiếng Việt cho một người Pháp và họ sẽ dạy lại bạn tiếng Pháp. Tuy nhiên, có một số điểm cần nhấn mạnh ở đây là:

Mỗi người (đa phần) không phải là giáo viên dạy ngoại ngữ như lúc học với người nước ngoài tại các trung tâm. Cả hai bạn đơn thuần là người học, đồng thời là người hỗ trợ cho nhau mà thôi.Việc học sẽ trở nên đơn giản, thoải mái và tự nhiên hơn rất nhiều so với lúc được các giáo viên nước ngoài giảng dạy.Vì những người bạn tiếp cận không phải là giáo viên nên thường họ không thể nào chỉ cho bạn được hết các cấu trúc ngữ pháp, cách hành văn theo đúng nguyên tắc của văn viết hay các quy tắc chính thống, đồng thời với những vấn đề liên quan sâu đến ngôn ngữ thì họ cũng khó giải đáp hết cho bạn. Tuy nhiên, đổi lại, bạn sẽ dễ dàng kết bạn với người nước ngoài, nắm được nhiều thành ngữ, tiếng lóng hàng ngày và biết cách nói chuyện tự nhiên hơn.Nên tìm kiếm và trao đổi ngôn ngữ với người bản địa, chẳng hạn như người Anh, Mỹ (nếu muốn học tiếng Anh), người Đức (tiếng Đức)...., vì như vậy sẽ giúp bạn lên "level" nhanh hơn và học được cách sử dụng ngoại ngữ chính xác hơn.*Phương pháp Language Exchange phù hợp với ai:*


*1.* Những người mới học tiếng Anh, chưa tự tin khi gặp mặt người nước ngoài để nói chuyện.

*2.* Những người ở xa các trung tâm học ngoại ngữ, không có điều kiện để gặp gỡ người nước ngoài hoặc khó tìm được người bản địa để học...

*Top 10 website để kết bạn với người nước ngoài*


Nhớ đánh dấu (bookmark) ngay những trang web tuyệt vời này bạn nhé!

*1. WeSpeke*


WeSpeke là website học ngoại ngữ vô cùng lý tưởng cho những ai muốn được tương tác trực tiếp với người bản địa bằng tin nhắn, audio hay video. Cộng đồng này hiện đã có sự tham gia của hàng triệu thành viên đến từ 170 quốc gia với 130 thứ tiếng. Bạn có thể tham gia WeSpeke để học tiếng Anh, Đức, Pháp, Nhật, Hàn và cả tiếng Việt nữa.

*2. HiNative*




HiNative là ứng dụng miễn phí – nơi bạn không chỉ được đặt những câu hỏi liên quan đến ngôn ngữ bạn đang học mà còn được tham gia đóng góp feedback cho những người đang học tiếng mẹ đẻ của bạn. Chẳng hạn như _"bạn nói từ này trong tiếng Anh như thế nào?"_,_ "Sự khác biệt giữa hai từ này là gì?"_ hay _"Tôi phát âm như vậy có đúng không?"_.... Đổi lại, bạn có thể "dạy" ngôn ngữ của mình cho người khác.

*3. Speaky*


Speaky sử dụng thuật toán match-making để "ghép" bạn với những người bản địa bất kỳ đến từ mọi nơi trên khắp thế giới. Bạn có thể tải về ứng dụng di động cùng tên hoặc học trực tiếp trên web. Hiện nay, Speaky đã có hơn 1 triệu thành viên, đến từ 180 quốc gia với khoảng 110 thứ tiếng.

*4. Tandem*


Tandem là cộng đồng hiện có 3 triệu người tham gia trao đổi ngôn ngữ cho nhau. Bạn có thể tham gia Tandem để trò chuyện, chia sẻ mối quan tâm, sở thích, thảo luận và cùng giúp những người khác đang học tiếng nước ngoài như bạn.

*5. HelloTalk*


HelloTalk sử dụng công nghệ giọng nói cải tiếng để tạo ra một môi trường trao đổi ngôn ngữ thân thiện và tốt nhất dành cho bạn. Với HelloTalk, bạn có thể kết nối với những người bản địa để trò chuyện giọng nói, chat và sử dụng các công cụ chuyển ngữ dễ dàng. Hiện tại, trang web này cũng đã hỗ trợ giao diện tiếng Việt.

*6. Busuu*




Busuu là ứng dụng học ngoại ngữ rất quen thuộc với nhiều người và hiện cũng đã có phiên bản dành cho các thiết bị di động. Busuu hiện đã có sự tham gia của hơn 60 triệu người trên toàn thế giới.

*7. italki*


Cộng đồng italki tính tới thời điểm hiện tại gồm 2 triệu thành viên với những bài học chất lượng, các giáo viên có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm dạy ngoại ngữ. Đồng thời, trên trang web này, bạn cũng có thể học tiếng Anh qua báo chí, Language Exchange, tham gia phòng thảo luận, học viết hay đặt câu hỏi.

*8. LRNGO*


Với LRNGO, bạn có thể tìm kiếm các chuyên gia, gia sư để học ngôn ngữ hoặc tìm kiếm người bản địa để trao đổi ngôn ngữ. Hình thức học trên LRNGO là chat qua video trên Skype.

*9. Linguar*


Linguar cung cấp cho bạn không gian tự do, thoải mái để tìm kiếm các đối tác và cùng nhau học ngôn ngữ. Bạn có thể học qua Skype, Line, WeChat hoặc học trực tuyến trên trang web.

*10. SpeakAlley*




Cộng đồng học ngoại ngữ trực tuyến với mục đích giúp người học cải thiện kỹ năng Speaking, đồng thời, bạn cũng có thể tham gia đặt câu hỏi và thảo luận.

Ngoài 10 trang web này, bạn cũng có thể kết bạn với người nước ngoài để học ngoại ngữ trên các website sau: *Speaking 24*, *Talk and Learn*, *English Forums*, *English Baby*, *Nekoplaza*, *Lingualia*, *My Language Exchange*, *PhraseBase*, *Unilang* *Language Community*, *Interpals Penpals*, *LingoGlobe*, *Conversation Exchange*, *ESL Teachers Board*, *Babel Village*, *Easy Language Exchange*, *Language for Exchange*, *Shared Talk*, *Polyglot Club*, *Coffeestrap*, *Language Kompis* hay *My Happy Planet*.

*Chiến lược học ngôn ngữ bằng phương pháp Language Exchange*

Đảm bảo là bạn đã chuẩn bị sẵn sàng vài vấn đề trước khi bắt đầu trò chuyện. Điều này sẽ giúp bạn tránh rơi vào tình trạng "không có gì để nói" và duy trì được cuộc nói chuyện lâu hơn. Ngoài ra, hãy chọn các chủ đề đơn giản như sở thích, thói quen, cuộc sống thường ngày, học tập...Chọn người học phù hợp, khuyến khích chọn người bản địa nếu bạn là người mới bắt đầu học.Nên kết hợp học bằng cách chat, gọi audio và video.Tập trung vào các từ mới và ghi chú lại. Đối với những từ chưa hiểu, hãy mạnh dạn nhờ họ giải thích nghĩa và cách sử dụng.
*Xem thêm các bài viết về kỹ năng học tiếng Anh:*

----------

